# wtb: 2001 A6 center plastic on trunk where license plate goes and aluminum trim on edge of trunk lid.



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm looking for a 2001 A6 2.7T, the center plastic piece on the outside of the trunk lid where the license plate goes and has the red fogs in it and is black and looks like carbon fiber and the aluminum trim on the edge of the trunk lid.


----------



## area51 (Sep 29, 2005)

I have one from am 01 a6 4.2....most of the 2.7ts had a different color one! But I have one that looks like carbon in real good conidtion i am parting out a 4.2 so....I could get it to you for $75 shipped, I take paypal....so either im me or if you want to text hit me at 616-405-4370 talk to you soon!


----------



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

pm'ed


----------



## area51 (Sep 29, 2005)

waiting......????


----------

